# Smoked Apple Roses



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

G'day peoples, 

today I present to you a new recipe that I tried for the first time.
And I twisted it a bit by smoking these instead just baking.


*Smoked Apple Roses*


1 pkg Puff Pastry, or homemade

2-3 apples, cored, halved and sliced thin
1 lemon, juiced

Favorite fruit jelly (optional)

Cinnamon sugar mix (optional)
Butter, melted (optional)
1 egg, for egg wash
1T water, for egg wash


Preheat oven or smoker to at least 375°-400°, I used apple for a very light smoke

Core, halve and thinly slice apples
Pour lemon juice over them to maintain color
Put in microwave 30-45 seconds or saute on stove top until slices are just tender and bendable











Thaw pastry and roll out thin till you can cut 3"x14" strips
On each strip you can either thinly coat with

1) Butter and cinnamon/sugar mix
2) Jelly
3) Jelly and cinnamon/sugar mix
I used Cinnamon Pear Jam and cinnamon/sugar, as I wanted sticky sweet goodness.





















On each pastry strip over lap apple slices with slices just above edge of pastry
Fold opposing edge of pastry pastry back over slices
Paint with egg wash and sprinkle with cinnamon sugar mix
Loosely roll strip on itself and place in buttered ramekins or cupcake pan



















































Bake till pastry just starts to turn color, take care not to burn apples.
Sprinkle with more cinnamon/sugar mix or powdered sugar


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang it man! That looks awesome.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

fla_scout said:


> Dang it man! That looks awesome.


Thanks
Yeah, can't wait to see them next some vanilla ice cream after dinner.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I’m doing a crock pot peach cobbler and some home churned ice cream tomorrow afternoon for the race. We will have that after a helping of cheddar and gruyere cheese grits with a crawfish cream sauce and a side salad.

Should be a great afternoon with the family!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love apple pie, so I know these would be excellent too!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Those look amazing, did you use smoke or just use the smoker as an oven?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

DLo said:


> Those look amazing, did you use smoke or just use the smoker as an oven?


Both, I used a very light smoke of apple.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> I’m doing a crock pot peach cobbler and some home churned ice cream tomorrow afternoon for the race. We will have that after a helping of cheddar and gruyere cheese grits with a crawfish cream sauce and a side salad.
> 
> Should be a great afternoon with the family!


Hook us up with your cobbler recipe please.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Hook us up with your cobbler recipe please.



Stole from the internet but here you go. I would double the recipe as it cooks down quite a bit but it is really good. Comes out more like a crumble.

3/4 cup dark brown sugar
3/4 cup rolled oats
3/4 cup all purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp ground allspice
1/2 tsp grated nutmeg
1/2 tsp kosher salt
4 tblsp unsalted butter
2 lbs fresh peaches (about 5 peaches) halved, pitted and sliced 1/2 inch thick slices

Coat bottom and sides of crock pot with butter. Put brown sugar, flour, oats, spices, salt and baking powder in a bowl and whisk. Add the 4 tblsp of room temperature butter and toss in the flour mixture until well coated. Using a pastry blender or 2 knives cut the butter into the dry ingredients until reduced to pea-sized pieces and the mixture looks crumbly (this is easier to do than you think with a mixer). Add the peach slices and mix till well coated and add to the crock pot. 

The recipe didn’t call for it but I added about 1/4 cup of water before cooking to add a little liquid. You could probably adjust that to your liking or use a heavy whipping cream or milk.

Cook on low until,the peaches are tender and the crumble mixture is brown, about 3 hours. Serve with vanilla ice cream!

Here are a couple of the prep but I forgot to take a pic of the finished dish due to waiting so long for the ice cream to finish making! It cooks up pretty good and was delicious!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Great. I’m gonna try both of these. Thanks guys


----------

